# First off, sorry if this shouldn't be here...



## Amour (Mar 21, 2012)

Can I play Pokemon Red on Kindle Fire? NOT Pokemon Fire Red, just Red... Is it possible? I've only ever seen Pokemon Fire Red, and I just want Red. If anyone knows how to, or of a tutorial, please let me know? I have a Kindle Fire, rooted.

My apologies, again, if this shouldn't be here.. I figured better safe then sorry as far as this thread rather than put it somewhere it really shouldn't be.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Download gameboid, and find yourself a pokemon red rom









You're right! This shouldn't be here. If you read the thread titled "please read before posting" then you would know where to post.


----------



## Amour (Mar 21, 2012)

I have Gameboid and am unable to find red. I've only ever found Fire Red.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Amour said:


> I have Gameboid and am unable to find red. I've only ever found Fire Red.


http://bit.ly/H4Ct59


----------

